# Pure class...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That's a bit steep... think I'll wait until after christmas for getting one, and hopefully the price would of come down


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

hmmm, mini kiev's off to iceland for me in the morning. Actually I have never been to an iceland and neither do I know the location of one, I'll try google, failing that do waitrose do mini kiev's?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I should 'nt laugh but :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Terrible , but you have to laugh..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Terrible , but you have to laugh..


Whaddya mean terrible? That's fooking craft mate. A future bloody antique... 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------

